# JK Farms



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I just wanted to show off my herd! And please feel free to show me yours on here I love seeing others herds!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice and cute goaties.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking herd!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Thanks so far they're all pregnant and due soon!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Oooh, that will be exciting! Thanks for sharing pictures!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Here are more of my goats.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

I like their horns, & the nubian kids' ears! Looks like you have a lot of goats--I'm so envious! I only have 3. Well, for now 5 because one doe just had twins.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Thank you. Right now in missing half my herd. They aren't very photogenic. I love your goats. What breed are yours?


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

These are my kids this year. My favorite is the 1st picture of fuzz bucket. She is an ober/mancha.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Aww, Fuzz Bucket is adorable! How old?


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

8 weeks. But I would love some color like yours. It gets hard to tell them apart unless they have collars or different markings. The second picture is ober/nub. The third are streight up obers. My husband says we need two more.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I have a lot of colors lol! I'll try to get the others pics today but it depends on how they like that idea. Thats awesome I would love to get more but I have alot already and it gets over whelming when everyone kids!!! So far I've only kept two that have been born here but I say that will expand at some point. The black ones that are laying together are mom and daughter that were both born at my farm!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

It is so hard to get them to cooperate with the pictures. Yet when I want to look at their behind they won't let me do that either. It's a conspiracy. I have a total of 12 goats. I started with two. Nobody leaves. They found out the bucks go in the freezer, so I only got one this year.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

All mine go up for sale unless I really cant live without one which has happened in two different kiddings! I took these today! finally got all of them!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Here are some more I'm not sure why some are side ways. the first six are of the kids born this year! only one is two left one for sale and the other I'm keeping. She's the solid black with the spots and decided to put her butt to me. She's also pictured with her mom


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Wow. You are well organized. I think when I have 30. I may have enough to part with some.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Just wondering. How many acres do you have to still have green and that many goats?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

My goats roam 5 acres which all of it has green grass. My barn sits on about an acre and has some grass around it which is what you're seeing.


----------

